# Prism Medical CVE:PM



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

Prism Medical has been on my watch list for about 6 months. Finally bought today for my "small cap dividend portfolio".
They sold half the company ( the UK division ) in March. Paying a .125 dividend in December.
Will see how it looks in hindsight a few years from now.


----------



## GalacticPineapple (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm looking at this one too. They're sitting on a ton of cash, have recently boosted the dividend and bought back half their shares last fall. The big question for me is - what are they going to do from here? History indicates that this is a slow grower but the sale of their UK division gives them a lot of leverage. They acquired a related B.C. company last week.

I'll likely wait until their 2014 annual report comes out before making a decision.


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

Prism Medical ( PM ) and SIS ( Savaria) are the only stocks that are up for me in the last 6 months. The rest of my portfolio is best not looked at.
Hoping for better times in the future. I may pick up some more for my TFSA but will wait awhile until this correction is mostly done.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Funny this company comes up, it was the first share purchase I ever made back in 2012 at around $6. I got fed up with it and sold it for a loss about a year later and now it's up 50% or so from my entry point.


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

I've been a shareholder for many years. I have aways been interested in dropping by their head office for a visit.


----------

